# How to post a clip



## tonyg (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats the easiest way to post a sound clip here, mp3? I had my father record a song for the first time ever, playing his alto. So, I have the recording on a cd but not sure whats the best or most simple way to get it here. Thanks

Tony


----------



## Jbroad572 (Jun 22, 2003)

tonyg said:


> Whats the easiest way to post a sound clip here, mp3? I had my father record a song for the first time ever, playing his alto. So, I have the recording on a cd but not sure whats the best or most simple way to get it here. Thanks
> 
> Tony


Surprised no one else chimed in... 
To post a sound clip you need to have it hosted. There are several sites that can host files for you. Plenty of us here have our own sites and pay for our hosts, but I believe there are a few free ones that may allow you host your mp3 file, then you can just provide a link in any thread.


----------



## Frank D (Feb 2, 2003)

Geocities will let you set up an account and put up a website for free. They give you the cheapo version site for free in hopes of enticing you to buy more storage space and features, however I found the basic site more that adequate for my needs.

They make it quite easy, giving you page templates and other tools to build your site. With a moderate amount of technical skills you can put up a site in less than an hour. Take a look at mine to see what I mean.

http://www.geocities.com/fdemar1704/


----------



## cleger (Jan 11, 2005)

Another option is the one that I just set up on http://www.freewebtown.com, so far it's working fine and they give you a fair bit of space for free.


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

All good suggestions how to open a freebee website, but nothing about how to add a sound clip. Is mp3 the only way to go, or does .wav also get it done? Which is the best conversion software to use. I have a BR-532 BOSS multi-channel recorder that records directly to a smart card in a proprietary format that must be converted to another format before it can be shared.


----------



## cleger (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Goodsax,

I'm not sure how to go from your file to mp3. I used a cheap mic on my computer and Audacity (a free piece of software) that let me edit the music, in my case that meant cropping the solos, and export to an mp3 file. This was on the advice of JBroad who posted above and it has proven to be a pretty decent setup for next to no cost.


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank you, cleger. My software allows conversion from the BR532 format to .wav, but that makes for a very large file. For example, Take Five takes up almost 14 MB and would take some people forever to download and listen to.


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

goodsax,

import that wav file into your pc, open it in a program like Audacity and save as and mp3. the first time you do that in Audacity it will ask you where the encoder resides. It is another file that you download with Audacity, just place it in the same folder, tell Audacity where it is and you are off to the races.

mp3 is about 1/10th the size of wav.


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

Bill Mecca said:


> goodsax,...mp3 is about 1/10th the size of wav.


That's what I'm talkin' about! Thanks, Bill. I'll look into getting Audacity when I get home from work tonight. I appreciate it.


----------



## barisaxplayer (Nov 26, 2003)

Windows sound recorder works well for changing. File > open > <what you want to open> > file > settings(or something like that) > and there will be a "format/recording format" option. set it to MP3, cd quality, mp3. Fast free(built in) and effective. That's what I've been using to adjust my recordings.


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

Just a quick follow-up to my previous post and a big thank you to Bill Mecca for the fine suggestion to download Audacity as a conversion tool. I did that and converted my TakeFive .wav file (13.48 MB) to mp3 (2.45 MB). Audacity was very user-friendly and I now know how to get it done. Thanks again, Bill.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

barisaxplayer said:


> Windows sound recorder works well for changing. File > open > <what you want to open> > file > settings(or something like that) > and there will be a "format/recording format" option. set it to MP3, cd quality, mp3. Fast free(built in) and effective. That's what I've been using to adjust my recordings.


Here's how that works:

1. Open the Sound Recorder applet from the Start/Programs/Accessories/Entertainment menu.
2. From the File menu, open the .WAV file you want to convert.
3. From the File menu, choose the Properties command.
4. On the Properties... dialog, select All formats on the "Choose from" dropdown listbox.
5. Click Convert Now to open the Sound Selection dialog.
6. Select MPEG Layer-3 on the Format dropdown listbox
7. Click OK on the Sound Selection dialog.
8. Click OK on the Properties... dialog.
9. From the Sound Recorder applet, choose Save As on the File menu.
10. From the Save As dialog, choose a destination and name for the file. Make sure the name has the .MP3 extension.
11. Click Save.

By using this procedure, I reduced an audio .WAV file from 44.9 MB to a 1.79 MB MP3 file, a substantial compression ratio of 25:1. The audio quality loss is imperceptible to all but the most discerning ears.


----------

